# Crisis in Dubai..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A new Middle East crisis erupted last night as Dubai Television was refused permission to broadcast 'The Flintstones'. A spokesman for the channel said. "A claim was made that people in Dubai would not understand the humour, but we know for a fact that people in Abu Dhabi Do" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

I always thought Abu Dhabi was near Abu Nottingham


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

thats a bit like whoopy goldberg getting married to gerard depardieu.






She ended being called whoopy doopy doo


Davy


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

philsil said:


> I always thought Abu Dhabi was near Abu Nottingham


Err - I don't get that one

Explain someone please

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Abu dhabi as in derby???


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Aberdyfi (correct spelling in Welsh, pronounced Aberduhvi) is called Aberdohvey by the posh (English) immigrants so we take them off by pronouncing it Abudahbi!!

Even the local yacht club is called the Birmingham Navy!!


----------

